# CPT code for skin scraping??



## mrolf (Oct 27, 2010)

Patient here for F/U skin rash, suspect scabies. She has red, non confluent papules and excoriations on the digits, abdomem,chest,groin, and buttocks region. Skin scraping was performed and I analyzed the tissue under the microscope.  I did see some fine black oval shaped particles withich appear to be excrement. No mites however were identified.

Can't seem to find a CPT code for the skin scraping. Can anyone help me??  Thanks.


----------



## gbrunow0828 (Nov 2, 2010)

You would use the CPT for a KOH, 87220 .


----------

